# ALSA and Soundblaster Live 24-Bit (SOLVED)

## Retto

Hi there

I bought myself a new SB Live 24-Bit card and try to get it working with ALSA. The Module used for this card is the ca0106 which is a real new driver i think. After emerging the newest ALSA Version 1.0.9b i think the Output on the Main channel works but no inputs are there. I googled a little bit and saw that in the current ALSA CVS Version the Input was introduced for MIC and LINE. I tried this Version and teh Input works good!

My Question is related to the other up to 7.1 Output channels which should work regarding comments isnide the .c File but i don't know how i can activate them. The Mixing levels are all up on Maximum, the channels have no mute/unmute setting. I tried writting a .asoundrc File which to duplicate the channels on the other Outputs, but that didn't help. Does somebody have woring Outputs on this cards except the Stereo Main Channel? What is your config inside the .asoundrc File? I used the following:

pcm.ca0106 {

   type hw

   card 0

   device 0

}

ctl.ca0106 {

   type hw

   card 0

}

pcm.duplicate {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "surround60"

    slave.channels 6

    route_policy duplicate

    device 1

}

and my config after using alsaconf inside /etc/modules.d/alsa is the following:

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradic$

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.9a ---

options snd  device_mode=0666

alias snd-card-0 snd-ca0106

alias sound-slot-0 snd-ca0106

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

Thanks for your help.

RettoLast edited by Retto on Tue Jul 12, 2005 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bertaboy

I'm interested in learning what comes of this.  I never could get my SB Live! 24-bit to work properly (I had problems with XMMS and MPD, although mpg123 and flac123 worked fine.)  I'd really like to have the card back in this computer before I head off to school next semester, but I'm going to leave my SB Live! 5.1 in it if there's no progress by the time I leave in August.

----------

## Retto

Hi found the solution with a good file for .asoundrc

Follow this Link you will find a lot of help:

http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html

and a .asoundrc/asound.conf File here:

http://www.sabi.co.uk/Cfg/ALSA/asound.conf

When you than set ARTS within KDE configuration to use your own specific Device (i used pcm.stereo0-40) as device you get the normal sound on 4 Outputs. Other configuration maybe used too. 

I hope this helps some more people

~Retto

----------

## Terminal Insanity

I tried that conf and it makes my sound EXTREMLY choppy and unlistenable (i can't tell the difference between any of the mp3s, they all sound equaly horrid =P)

I've got a soundblaster live! 24bit

```
# lspci | grep audio

0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS

# cat /proc/asound/cards  

0 [CA0106         ]: CA0106 - CA0106

                     Live! 7.1 24bit [SB0410] at 0xd000 irq 12

# cat /proc/asound/version 

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).
```

Without the conf, my sound plays... somewhat okay. I seem to only have front audio, nothing from rear. it plays a little bit fast... no options for my microphone... chromiumBSU (a game) doesnt play any audio at all...

----------

## bertaboy

 *Retto wrote:*   

> Hi found the solution with a good file for .asoundrc
> 
> Follow this Link you will find a lot of help:
> 
> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxSoundALSA.html
> ...

 

I'm pretty sure I went through that stuff already.  In any case, I moved that asound.conf to /etc/, and I still have problems with dmix.  mplayer works fine with dmix, but VLC, XMMS, BMP, MPD, and others don't go to dmix....  I'm thinking my best solution, if I need the multiple streams, is to just get another card that has hardware mixing.

----------

## Terminal Insanity

I followed the stuff here:

http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/Howtos/ALSA-CVS_to_kernel/

to get the latest cvs kernel drivers for my soundcard, and it didn't help at all...

Please =( i realy need my audio microphone working... and i don't want to go back to windows AGAIN because of alsa...

----------

## Terminal Insanity

re-compiled my kernel...

i removed alsa and oss support, and left in the core sound support, copied the kernel to /boot, added it to grub.conf, rebooted.

after it loaded, i added:

ALSA_CARDS="ca0106"

to my make.conf

emerge alsa-driver

rc-update add alsasound boot

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

and nothing looks different in alsamixer

cat /proc/asound/version    shows:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9b.

Compiled on Aug  2 2005 for kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r6.
```

Microphone still doesnt work, rear speakers still broken, sound still plays back too fast

----------

## wickwire

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-306070-highlight-.html

There is a way to use the card with OSS, I know I know it's not ALSA - but I tried it and everything works, follow COiN3D's instructions and it will work, it's safe enough not to bring down the system - at least here - although in my opinion, microphone input was low, but maybe I screwed up in the config for it, don't know - fact of the matter is, mic, 5.1 (only have 5.1 speakers) worked, the drivers have a tester playing a lady's voice.

After a while I decided to try out ALSA and I couldn't get mic input no matter what, apparently there are different models of the board, with the one I owned I got as far as stated in this post.

Then I decided to swap sound cards with my girlfriend and now I have an SB Live! 1024 Player and all is well...!!  :Razz: 

Hope this helps

----------

## Terminal Insanity

 *Quote:*   

> The software package itself contains a time limited evaluation license which installs automatically. To remove the time limit you will need to purchase a permanent license from our web site or any of our official distributors. 

 

o_O

----------

## wickwire

Terminal Insanity wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> The software package itself contains a time limited evaluation license which installs automatically. To remove the time limit you will need to purchase a permanent license from our web site or any of our official distributors.
> ...

 

If it regards the OSS part,

 *Quote:*   

> OSS is now free for home/personal use and doesn't have any restrictions other than refreshing the software every 4months.

 

from http://www.opensound.com/

----------

## Terminal Insanity

How did you get the mic working? =o I don't think mine is working...

And in skype (a free voip application), it's only got two options for soundcard devices... one for calls and one for ringing

Also, i dont seem to get any sound in skype at all... it only lets me select what /dev/dsp i want, i've tried all of them up to dsp8 (it goes up to 15...) most 'work' but i don't hear anything, one sorta worked, but it was realy staticy and only came out my rear speakers, and two of them, when i tried to make a skype call it would say "Problem with sound device"

Also, it seems theres no hardware mixing? Only one program can use the audio, xmms is stopped as soon as i try skype, etc

----------

## wickwire

Using the OSS method,

this is the directory the installer creates, I think (I'm not using it anymore but it stayed behind)

```
GRiN ~ # /root/oss/

bin/     docs/    include/ lib/     logs/    scripts/ src/     

dlinfo/  etc/     kbuild/  libs/    modules/ sndkit/  

```

inside bin:

```
GRiN ~ # /root/oss/bin/

bldtool          ld10k            ossmplay         rmmod            soundoff

bulldozer        lsmod            ossplay          savemixer        soundon

fxload           ossctl           ossrecord        setfx            usbinit

insmod           ossinfo          osstest          sfxload          vermagic

install_license  ossmix           ossupdate        sndconf          

killproc         ossmixer         ossxmix          soundconf    
```

I remember one of these mixers let me set up the mic, but it was low... activating the sound system with soundon, then using the mixer to setup the volume, then running Skype and calling "Echo123" - plugged a mic to the mic jack and it worked, recorded my voice and got it back through the speakers...

Again, only the volume bit got me worried - but it's possible that it could be fixed, didn't manage/try a lot though, switched boards...

On ALSA, forgot about the mic entirely. But maybe it works, it didn't when I was trying...

Since, from what you've supplied, you have the exact same model as I did, and that

a) your mic is working perfectly;

b) the soundcard's mic input isn't faulty;

I'd guess that after the download and install of the OSS drivers without sound support enabled in the kernel at all, it should work, like mine did. Boost the speakers up, make sure that there's really some something "voicy" when your voice is supposedly being played back with skype... even if very low like in my case... just to make sure it's capturing. Although I'm pretty sure it was with the mic jack, try the line-in too - and after making sure that the sound is being recorded, maybe find a way to boost it somehow...

Hope this helps!

----------

## Terminal Insanity

wow, i actualy got it working... sorta! i used the ossxmixer (the gui mixer) and it all worked prety nice! only one problem is, i can't seem to turn off 'loopback'? i always hear myself out my own speakers... plus skype realy doesnt want to work... it only lets me select one dsp for calls, and this card has one dsp for playback, one for recording

```
turd ~ # /opt/oss/bin/ossinfo

Version info: OSS/Linux 3.99.3a (0x00040000)

Number of audio devices:        13

Number of MIDI devices:         1

Number of mixer devices:        2

MIDI devices (/dev/midi*)

00: AudigyLS UART (MIDI port 0 of card 0)

Mixer devices (/dev/mixer*)

 0: AudigyLS Mixer (Mixer 0 of card 0)

 1: Virtual Mixer (Mixer 0 of card 1)

Audio devices (/dev/dsp*)

 0: AudigyLS front (audio port 0 of card 0)

 1: AudigyLS center/lfe (audio port 1 of card 0)

 2: AudigyLS record (audio port 2 of card 0)

 3: AudigyLS surround (audio port 3 of card 0)

 4: AudigyLS 5.1 output (audio port 4 of card 0)

 5: OSS Virtual Mixer v2.5 Playback CH #0 (audio port 0 of card 1)

 6: OSS Virtual Mixer v2.5 Playback CH #1 (audio port 1 of card 1)

 7: OSS Virtual Mixer v2.5 Playback CH #2 (audio port 2 of card 1)

 8: OSS Virtual Mixer v2.5 Playback CH #3 (audio port 3 of card 1)

 9: OSS Virtual Mixer v2.5 Playback CH #4 (audio port 4 of card 1)

10: OSS Virtual Mixer v2.5 Playback CH #5 (audio port 5 of card 1)

11: OSS Virtual Mixer v2.5 Playback CH #6 (audio port 6 of card 1)

12: OSS Virtual Mixer v2.5 Playback CH #7 (audio port 7 of card 1)

```

----------

## wickwire

Using Skype, maybe http://forum.skype.com/ will be able to help if you haven't been there already - can't remember if I had to use it or not... hope it helps!

----------

## phadron

 *Retto wrote:*   

> Hi there
> 
> I bought myself a new SB Live 24-Bit card and try to get it working with ALSA. The Module used for this card is the ca0106 which is a real new driver i think. After emerging the newest ALSA Version 1.0.9b i think the Output on the Main channel works but no inputs are there. I googled a little bit and saw that in the current ALSA CVS Version the Input was introduced for MIC and LINE. I tried this Version and teh Input works good!
> 
> Retto

 

 :Shocked: 

 :Razz: 

i've the same sound card and I use ca0106 like you...

i've try alsa in the kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 (builtin' and module) and ALSA in the portage (1.0.9.b. . but  NO input in my SB live!24bits.

can you write here how can I install ALSA-CVS and clean portage from my actually ALSA (actually emerged) ?

step-by-step please .. (i've an amd64, kde)

i'd like use skype with linux.. and no reboot my pc and boot in windows everytime i want use skype..

thanks a lot.

 :Wink: 

 *Retto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My Question is related to the other up to 7.1 Output channels which should work regarding comments isnide the .c File but i don't know how i can activate them. The Mixing levels are all up on Maximum, the channels have no mute/unmute setting. I tried writting a .asoundrc File which to duplicate the channels on the other Outputs, but that didn't help. Does somebody have woring Outputs on this cards except the Stereo Main Channel? What is your config inside the .asoundrc File? I used the following:
> 
> pcm.ca0106 {
> ...

 

----------

## phadron

 *Retto wrote:*   

> Hi there
> 
> I bought myself a new SB Live 24-Bit card and try to get it working with ALSA. The Module used for this card is the ca0106 which is a real new driver i think. After emerging the newest ALSA Version 1.0.9b i think the Output on the Main channel works but no inputs are there. I googled a little bit and saw that in the current ALSA CVS Version the Input was introduced for MIC and LINE. I tried this Version and teh Input works good!
> 
> Retto

 

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.13

add microphone support  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

 *Retto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> My Question is related to the other up to 7.1 Output channels which should work regarding comments isnide the .c File but i don't know how i can activate them. The Mixing levels are all up on Maximum, the channels have no mute/unmute setting. I tried writting a .asoundrc File which to duplicate the channels on the other Outputs, but that didn't help. Does somebody have woring Outputs on this cards except the Stereo Main Channel? What is your config inside the .asoundrc File? I used the following:
> 
> pcm.ca0106 {
> ...

 

----------

## UTgamer

Here is my cvs how-to for AMD64, but   :Mad:   it does not know ca0106 at all   :Question:  

```

mkdir /var/tmp/cvs

mkdir /var/tmp/cvs/alsa-driver

cd /var/tmp/cvs

cvs -q -f -z3 -d ":pserver:anonymous:@cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/alsa" co -P alsa-driver

cd alsa-driver

cp -a include/* /usr/src/linux/include/sound

cp -a * /usr/src/linux/sound

ln -s /usr/src/linux/sound alsa-kernel

make ALSAKERNELDIR=../alsa-kernel

aclocal

autoconf

./configure --with-isapnp=no --with-cards=ca0106 --with-sequencer=yes --with-oss=yes CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
```

 Whilst configure is running, it breaks with this error message:

```
...

checking for kernel PCMCIA

checking for PCMCIA support... "no"

checking for PCMCIA module support... "no"

checking for PC9800 support in kernel... "no"

checking for parallel port support... "yes"

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard ca0106
```

What is wrong with it?

Now I will try kernel 2.6.13, because I do need capture/micro-in urgently for Teamspeak2.

----------

## wickwire

```

./configure --with-isapnp=no --with-cards=ca0106 --with-sequencer=yes --with-oss=yes CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

```

```

checking for which soundcards to compile driver for... configure: error: Unknown soundcard ca0106

```

I know ca0106 to be the driver to use with the AudigyLS model, what happens if you try with --with-cards=audigyls ?

----------

## bertaboy

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Now I will try kernel 2.6.13, because I do need capture/micro-in urgently for Teamspeak2.

 

Urgently, huh?  Sounds like you have some weird priorities.

----------

## UTgamer

 *wickwire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ./configure --with-isapnp=no --with-cards=ca0106 --with-sequencer=yes --with-oss=yes CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

Hi wickwire,

the difference beetwen AudigyLS and ca0106 (onboard) I found is, that they have a different handling from AC97 codecs, and therefor it will not work with it.

 *bertaboy wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Now I will try kernel 2.6.13, because I do need capture/micro-in urgently for Teamspeak2. 
> 
> Urgently, huh?  Sounds like you have some weird priorities.

 

Weird? No, I play a realtime browser game & UT2004, and since a week I'm without my friends   :Confused: 

So for all: Kernel 2.6.13 ist working with ca0106 more or less, let's explain:

If you use alsaconf at the console, it will discover this devices:

alias snd-card-0 snd-*** err [lib/liblow.c(329)]:

alias sound-slot-0 snd-*** err [lib/liblow.c(329)]:

But if you use it in an xterm (xfwm/fluxbox) it will discover a ca0106   :Question:   lol

After that do never start KDE with its arts, use instead of that gamix!

With gamix all points can be set.

Now device /dev/dsp is ready to use with all capture in programs, except arts from KDE.

If you start KDE you lost all work, "no reboot", "alsaconf", "edit /etc/modules.d/alsa + modules-update" can bring the capture-in possibility back. 

You have to reconfigure complete in hours the old brocken "snd-*** err [lib/liblow.c(329)]" device with all brocken settings back and have to reconfigure the correct ca0106 device afterwards.

So KDE users be warned, currently there is no way to use arts for 32bit applications, because the 32bit KDE-libs are not there. Normaly you will use artsdsp -m [your application].

Your output will be:

```
ERROR: ld.so: object './libartsdsp.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be

preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object './libartsc.so.0' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be

preloaded: ignored.

ERROR: ld.so: object '/lib32/libdl-2.3.5.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be

preloaded: ignored
```

Some links:

- LD_PRELOAD of 32 bits libs

- ALSA bugtracking system

- Project: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Mailing Lists

- Alsa: The module options for snd-ca0106

- snd-card-0 snd-*** err [lib/liblow.c(329)] and 

- snd-card-0 snd-*** err [lib/liblow.c(329)]

Conclusion: Kernel 2.6.13 will provide it, but currently you can't use capture with KDE.

PS: I like kernel 2.6.13-r1, it is so fast and stable, I never saw before.   :Wink: 

----------

## phadron

only a question ?

kernel 2.6.13 resolved the problem (Microphone don't works) with Sound Blaster Live! 24Bits and ALSA in this kernel ?

with alsamixer i don't be able to modify volume of Mic ..

 :Mad: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *phadron wrote:*   

> only a question ?
> 
> kernel 2.6.13 resolved the problem (Microphone don't works) with Sound Blaster Live! 24Bits and ALSA in this kernel ?
> 
> with alsamixer i don't be able to modify volume of Mic ..
> ...

 Choose mic-in and move to field CAPTURE feedback into PLAYBACK raise the level there.

I do not know if there are differences between kernel 2.6.13 and 2.6.13-r1 (alsa changes)at this point.

My sounchip (not card) is a ca0106 and it looks like not a "Sound Blaster Live! 24Bits", found this on an alsa discussion board.

Alsamixer do that job, but you can't use it at the tty@1-6 konsole, you will get a scrambled screen.

Today there was a ncurses update to version sys-libs/ncurses-5.4.20050319, after install the display is better but still unusable. Alsamixer brings it full possibility running on a xterm.

Looks like "Sound Blaster Live! 24Bits" is not full compatible with ca0106.

Most mainboard manufacturers sell the boards with ca0106 as "Sound Blaster Live! 24Bits", because their ship drivers for Windows, which makes no difference there. The orig. Creative drivers can handle the differences. Our Alsa project has there more problems, do finding the differences.

I found some Windows notices for ca0106, that older drivers made rumbling sound, new drivers had to be installed on windows too.

----------

## phadron

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *phadron wrote:*   only a question ?
> 
> kernel 2.6.13 resolved the problem (Microphone don't works) with Sound Blaster Live! 24Bits and ALSA in this kernel ?
> 
> with alsamixer i don't be able to modify volume of Mic ..
> ...

 

i have this soundcard :

http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=206&product=10315

how can I use Skype + Microphone ?

----------

## UTgamer

 *phadron wrote:*   

> i have this soundcard :
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=206&product=10315
> 
> how can I use Skype + Microphone ?

  Open your computer case, have a look onto your sound chip. If your card has this sound chip - ca0106 - try the way I got it working (for TeamSpeak) as descibe above. If your chip is different, then sorry I can not help you.

My way is a purpose for people with onboard sound, where the mainboard producer says that it is a SoundBlaster 24 bit.

This alsa link will be from interrest for you too.

----------

## phadron

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *phadron wrote:*   i have this soundcard :
> 
> http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=206&product=10315
> 
> how can I use Skype + Microphone ?  Open your computer case, have a look onto your sound chip. If your card has this sound chip - ca0106 - try the way I got it working (for TeamSpeak) as descibe above. If your chip is different, then sorry I can not help you.
> ...

 

There is the written ''ca0106'' in the chip of my soundacard. I'have opened my case 3 weeks ago.

I'll try to change my configuration of kernel because I've soundcore builtin' in the kernel nad not like

said in your link (soundcore like MODULE).

This evening I try to do this change thanks.

Do I put the word ''soundcore'' in my /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6..  ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> My way is a purpose for people with onboard sound, where the mainboard producer says that it is a SoundBlaster 24 bit.
> 
> This alsa link will be from interrest for you too.

 

----------

## UTgamer

 *phadron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> There is the written ''ca0106'' in the chip of my soundacard. I'have opened my case 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I'll try to change my configuration of kernel because I've soundcore builtin' in the kernel nad not like
> ...

 I did test it with and without, and I got better results when in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 is no entry for soundcore. I do have there only: 

floppy

nvidia

 :Wink:  Do it as modules, and alsa will load soundcore itself. 

Sometimes I got problems with alsaconf when the module was preloaded, without is fine.

----------

